# Ftp You do not have permission to chenge directory



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

pure-ftpd

Trying to change to /etc and don't have permission to do so. 

Also I am trying to start mysql and I get this error

Click this button to start the MySQL database server on your system with the command (/usr/local/bin/safe_mysqld || /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe) &. This Webmin module cannot administer the database until it is started.

And it never starts.


----------



## darklid (Sep 9, 2010)

When I manually enter : /usr/local/bin/safe_mysqld || /usr/local/bin/mysqld_safe

I get not found


----------

